# Your all time favortie lens



## ilockert (Oct 22, 2007)

IF you had to say one lens was your favorite which would it be? 

I think mines becoming my 50 1.8.

But if i pick up a 80-200 2.8 I have a feeling that will be 1st.


----------



## WolfSpring (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't have many yet, but so far it's a Nikkor 70-300 VR.  The wife wants a 18-200 VR, which will probably become my fav.


----------



## PaulBennett (Oct 22, 2007)

My favorite lens was a Nikon 500mm f5 catidioptric (mirror). About 10 inches long and 5 inches in diameter for the whole length.  The 5" front lens had a 2" mirror in the center.  Really sorry I sold it just to have around. Not a really useful lens but it was so dang impressive looking.  With that lens on the camera you just looked pro and got admittance into places without a pass.   

Problems was the lack of contrast and dealing with fixed aperature.  By contrast I mean that taking a picture of a small white object in a largely green area, the white would take on a green tone.


----------



## willia4 (Oct 22, 2007)

I only have three lenses, so I don't know that my opinion means much; but my favorite right now is my "Canon 50mm f/1.8". It pretty much stays on my camera most of the time. 

By rights, my favorite should be the "Canon 70-200mm f/4L USM" I just bought as it's certainly a better lens. But it's slow enough that a tripod is mandatory which means that there are a lot of times that it's just not going to be a good choice. 

Of course, I hope to get a good 35mm lens sometime next year and I imagine that it will be my new favorite. 

My favorite lens that I've ever used is the "Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L USM IS" which lets you shoot hand-held at the wide end in reasonably good light. It's a monster, though, and way outside of my foreseeable budget for the next several years.


----------



## Snyder (Oct 22, 2007)

Nikkor 16mm fisheye f/2.8


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm not sure I've settled on a favourite lens with the 350D, though the 60mm macro is likely to be prime candidate (sorry, bad pun, couldn't resist). Going back though to my 35mm days and the old A1s I had, it would without doubt have been my Tamron 24mm Adaptall II or was it the 90mm, decisions, decisions...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 22, 2007)

Rodenstock Apo-Sironar S 360mm

And I was always rather partial to the Hasselblad Superwide.


----------



## itoncool (Oct 22, 2007)

my AF 50mm f/1.4D is my first choice, I have the 50 f/1.4 AiS version but the AFD is better. 
then, more and more lenses...


----------



## castrol (Oct 22, 2007)

itoncool said:


> my AF 50mm f/1.4D is my first choice, I have the 50 f/1.4 AiS version but the AFD is better.
> then, more and more lenses...



Woot!

Mine too.


----------



## spako (Oct 22, 2007)

my sigma 10-20mm  can't leave without it anymore


----------



## doobs (Oct 22, 2007)

Pentax SMC 50mm f/1.8 or
Tokina 28mm f/2

Old lenses


----------



## DHammer (Oct 22, 2007)

Canon 70-200mm 2.8L IS its a "WOW" lens


----------



## usayit (Oct 22, 2007)

By far...  Noctilux..


----------



## Iron Flatline (Oct 22, 2007)

Depends on the camera... I gotta tell ya, the Voigtlaender Nokton 35mm is pretty good on the R-D1.

But yeah, Nocti ftw on the M8.


----------



## CPayton (Oct 22, 2007)

Pentax SMCP-FA 50mm f/1.4


----------



## seafoxfla (Oct 22, 2007)

That I own, 70-200MM VR. :heart:
That I can't afford, 600MM VR


----------



## Garbz (Oct 22, 2007)

Hands down the Micro Nikkor 105mm f/2.8 AF. I use it for macro, for sports, for portraits, for animals, at weddings, errr that covers it. Sucks for landscapes though


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 23, 2007)

Garbz said:


> Sucks for landscapes though



I think you'll find that's a Hoover :lmao:


----------



## sabbath999 (Oct 23, 2007)

Garbz said:


> Hands down the Micro Nikkor 105mm f/2.8 AF. I use it for macro, for sports, for portraits, for animals, at weddings, errr that covers it. Sucks for landscapes though



Depends on the landscape, my brother...


----------



## Joxby (Oct 23, 2007)

ilockert said:


> IF you had to say one lens was your favorite which would it be?
> 
> I think mines becoming my 50 1.8.
> 
> But if i pick up a 80-200 2.8 I have a feeling that will be 1st.




Your feelings are correct Sir, depends on what you like to shoot but 80-200f/2.8 will blow yerr sox off

having said that, I kinda like drilling holes in body caps...bugger glass

:greenpbl:


----------



## NathanJK (Oct 24, 2007)

I love my 70-200 2.8 but I use my 28-70 2.8 the most.  It's the second one I've had and I can't imagine not having this lens or something EXTREMELY similar!  I use it for probably 75% or more of my work.


----------



## JerryPH (Oct 24, 2007)

Really depends on what I want to do.  
- Maximum versatility with a small loss in quality would be the Nikkor 18-200VR.  

- Tack sharp with lots of bokeh?  35mm f/1.4 or 50mm f/1.8, both Nikkors.  

- Macro?  Sigma 105mm f/2.8.  

- Favorite Indoor lens?  Sigma 18-50 EX DC HSM Macro f/2.8

- Wide angles, obviously the Sigma 10-20mm.

Each lens is my favorite, when I use it in it's intended manner and area of expertise.  Right now, because it is still very new to me, the Sigma 18-50 is my overall favorite.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 24, 2007)

If I had to leave everything behind, and just grab one thing, it would be my 17-55 f/2.8. 

It's just too useful of a range to not have. That, and it's got speed and the quality if through the roof.


----------



## Leo (Oct 24, 2007)

my 24-70mm f/2.8L lens


----------



## dpolston (Oct 26, 2007)

I think I like the 70-200 2.8 nikkor (it's my primary shooting lens) but I keep an 18-135 on the camera mostly when I'm out goofing around.

18-135 complements the d200.


----------



## sabbath999 (Oct 26, 2007)

My favorite all time lens is the Schneider Componon S 50/f2.8 coupled with a Bessler 23CII-XL. Made some nice prints with that rig.


----------



## Orrin (Oct 28, 2007)

My "most used" lens is a 70-150 Vivitar two-control zoom
that will macro down to 1:4 with no accessories required.
It is a K-Mount that fits my Pentax and my two Ricoh's.


----------



## craig (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a Schnieder 240mm for the ol' 4x5. Just looking at it you are like "that is a beautiful piece of glass". Also have 50mm 1.4 for the ol' Nikon 35mm camera. Have to say that they both are collecting dust. These days I only shoot my Nikorr 17-35.

Love & Bass


----------



## fmw (Oct 29, 2007)

I wouldn't say it is my favorite but the lens I use most is a Nikkor 17-55 f2.8 zoom lens. If I could only keep one, it would be that one since I use it more than the others. My favorite is probably the 45mm wide angle lens for my medium format camera. Which one of mine would you keep?


----------



## Alpha (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm in love with the Pentax SMC f.4 120 Macro for 645...it's really breathtakingly sharp. And the SMC f1.2. 

One of these days I'm gonna save up enough money for the 45mm Biogon for my 4x5. Drool...


----------



## HDAlien (Oct 31, 2007)

Canon 70-200 IS L


----------



## sabbath999 (Oct 31, 2007)

fmw said:


> I wouldn't say it is my favorite but the lens I use most is a Nikkor 17-55 f2.8 zoom lens. If I could only keep one, it would be that one since I use it more than the others. My favorite is probably the 45mm wide angle lens for my medium format camera. Which one of mine would you keep?



Where is your kit lens?

That's the one I would want


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 31, 2007)

85mm f1.2 L


----------



## kundalini (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm having the most fun now with my Nikkor 12-24mm f/4.  I have never had a superwide before and it's just fun.


----------



## chris_arnet (Oct 31, 2007)

I use my 50mm f/1.8 the most. But i ENJOY using my wide angle and macro more.


----------



## VJM (Nov 3, 2007)

Canon's 100 f/4 Manual focus Macro


----------



## dpolston (Nov 5, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> Where is your kit lens?
> 
> That's the one I would want



I'll babysit any of those!


----------



## Chas (Nov 5, 2007)

Schneider 210 mm for my Takihara 4x5. Haven't used it in rather a while (ahem), but Craig will understand why I love to exercise the shutter and just fondle the beautiful thing. All I need now is a 4 X 5 CMOS sensor .... 

Takumar 50 mm f/1.4 (ex of Spotmatic), and I don't care how cheaply you can pick one up on eBay. Just ordered a couple of M42 screw -> EOS adaptors and soon I'll be sticking the Takumar 50 and 28 mm lenses on the 40D - howza!


----------



## ksmattfish (Nov 20, 2007)

My favorite lenses are the ones in my eyeballs.  On the front of my camera anything will do, but the ones in my eyes are truly special.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 20, 2007)

Well mine would have to be 'The Beast'











sharp as my wit wide open or even with a 2x extender


----------



## nagoshua (Nov 20, 2007)

ksmattfish said:


> My favorite lenses are the ones in my eyeballs.  On the front of my camera anything will do, but the ones in my eyes are truly special.



good one lol!

So far i must say its my Canon 100mm macro, all its lacking is some OS, i would say optically its on a par with some L lenses. Although, im sure once the cash for the legendary 70-200mm f2.8 comes through ill have a new favourite. I also think the tiny little 50mm f.18 looks really cool on cameras (works quite well too ) speshly on a 1D.


----------



## Neuner (Nov 20, 2007)

Nikon 50mm/1.8


----------



## ernie (Nov 20, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> If I had to leave everything behind, and just grab one thing, it would be my 17-55 f/2.8.
> 
> It's just too useful of a range to not have. That, and it's got speed and the quality if through the roof.


I have that exact same lens. Actually it's my first dslr lens ever and I'm still kinda figuring everything out (even a bit worried I spent way too much for what I needed). So would you mind explaing a bit more for what exactly you use this lens and why it is so good for that purpose?


----------



## Payt (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't know what I'd do without my Tamron 17-50 2.8, it's the ideal lens. Versatile glass with the perfect range for everyday shooting, and fast enough to capture subjects in low-light conditions. Solid build, nice color and great sharpness. Despite what other (more expensive) lenses I invest in later on, this will always be my baby.


----------



## Buszaj (Nov 20, 2007)

LP, I feel like raiding your house for your kickarse gear. such crazy results with those long lenses from what I've seen in you posts.


----------



## Amitay (Nov 21, 2007)

Micro Nikkor 105mm f/2.8 AF is really good staff


----------



## Rchang (Nov 21, 2007)

None!

Each lens has its definite purpose.


----------



## subimatt (Nov 21, 2007)

24-70 F2.8 L


----------



## Atropine (Nov 21, 2007)

ernie said:


> I have that exact same lens. Actually it's my first dslr lens ever and I'm still kinda figuring everything out (even a bit worried I spent way too much for what I needed). So would you mind explaing a bit more for what exactly you use this lens and why it is so good for that purpose?


The 17-55 f2,8 is a great and extremely versatile lens. The only thing I don't like about it is that it causes some vignetting in some cases, and that the feeling is a little bit plastic when using it. You are writing that this is your first dslr lens and that probably answers your question. Try one of the cheap kit lenses for a change and you will see the light (quite litterally). 

My personal favourite is the 70-200 f4,0 L IS USM. It suits my economy and needs perfectly and it's a joy to use.


----------



## shundaroni (Nov 25, 2007)

I couldn't live without my Nikkor 50mm 1.8. It's sharp as a razor, fast, cheap, and, if you're willing to get into the thick of things, very versatile.

I use it almost exclusively when I'm sitting underneath the basket at Bball games. The focal length means that all plays at the basket fill the frame nearly perfectly. Aside from that, it does beautiful portraits as well.

Far and away my #1 lens. Though, very soon it may be partially replaced by either an 85mm or 80-200mm.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 25, 2007)

really hard to tell ... i like all my lenses. Those i did not like, I sold for lots of money


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 25, 2007)

I guess mine would have to be my 85 f/1.8.
I like all of my lenses, but I seem to use that one the most.


----------

